# A lot of patterns I have never seen before



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Galaxycraft posted one great pattern but there are so many more on the site. Both knit and crochet.
http://seansheep.com/bigw/sample-page/


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## spinner24 (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank You!


----------



## Rose555 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks. For sharing, their are so many nice, new patterns on this site!


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

That yarn can be bought in Big W here in oz. They have patterns on the labels.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Some nice patterns, thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting this--I had a lot of fun in there!!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Really come nice patterns...after school gets out and I am not working, will have to go through them...


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow, I love those patterns, especially the kids "grins" and the yarn that goes with them!


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

http://seansheep.com/pm/resources/project_pdfs/13276291252215PROJECTSHEETLITTLEGRINS.pdf

Like this ....should be popular ....easy knit

Lovely patterns ...thank you so much


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Fabulous patterns, thank you.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks. A couple of very interesting patterns for me.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you for sending this out today. I believe I had looked
at the site a couple of days ago & then could not get back to it.I really like some of the available patterns. Thank you


----------



## samia (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks to Mevbb and ,JessMarsh


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> Galaxycraft posted one great pattern but there are so many more on the site. Both knit and crochet.
> http://seansheep.com/bigw/sample-page/


Thank you!

PS We used to have Woolworth's here in the US. They went out of business years ago.

Years ago, I made a sweater jacket for my sil (If I remember correctly--double seed stitch with a shawl collar and knitted tie, she LOVED it!). The yarn was from Woolworth's and the pattern was on the label. I wish I had kept the label...


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I see many interesting items. I've saved the link to check it out more thoroughly later!


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

There's some really pretty patterns there. thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

It was fun browsing the site, found a couple of cute, easy patterns that I downloaded. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

So many nice patterns! Thanks for the link, Mevbb. Baie dankie!
Hannet


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

thanks for this very interesting link. 1st time I have seen it.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link - lots of clever, interesting designs. Now I need to find out more about the yarn called for since I'll probably have to substitute. But I sure LOVE the designs!


----------



## Ruth SG (Feb 4, 2014)

Mevbb said:


> Galaxycraft posted one great pattern but there are so many more on the site. Both knit and crochet.
> http://seansheep.com/bigw/sample-page/


Thank you for sharing


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the link, downloaded a few.)


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Did anyone else get a warning flag from their security program warning that there was some risky activity determined on this site? McAfee won't let me access.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the link - what wonderful looking patterns


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

The only message I got was telling me the limit had been reached. Will try again later.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

I can't open the link. Site says site owner has exceeded band width, please try later. 
Maybe that means I already have more than enough patterns for now. lol


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

CarolA said:


> I can't open the link. Site says site owner has exceeded band width, please try later.
> Maybe that means I already have more than enough patterns for now. lol


'

I also got this message.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> Galaxycraft posted one great pattern but there are so many more on the site. Both knit and crochet.
> http://seansheep.com/bigw/sample-page/


All I got was "Bandwidth limit exceeded" whatever that means.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

=) of course this is the page that opened when I clicked on the link:

Bandwidth Limit Exceeded
The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

amundson said:


> The only message I got was telling me the limit had been reached. Will try again later.


Same here.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Could not access site bec. bandwidth was exceeded.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

unable to get through too many users on their bandwith


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> Galaxycraft posted one great pattern but there are so many more on the site. Both knit and crochet.
> http://seansheep.com/bigw/sample-page/


Not able to open site user has over used her/his band site.


----------



## oliviarosen (Apr 18, 2013)

Unfortunately the site seems to be down now.


----------



## CatC (Apr 13, 2014)

I've tried for several days to connect with this link but keep getting the message "Bandwith Exceeded". :? Is there any other way to get to this site. It does seem like others were able to get through.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

CatC said:


> I've tried for several days to connect with this link but keep getting the message "Bandwith Exceeded". :? Is there any other way to get to this site. It does seem like others were able to get through.


I had similar problems going through Google Chrome. When I used Internet Explorer, no problems.....even though Chrome was still active. (any experts out there care to hazard an explanation?) Also, my mistake mentioned in an earlier post was because I didn't scroll down through the article to click on the highlighted links. I had tried to click on the large "download" in red at the top, got mixed up with ask.com., and had a real mess to deal with.

So, if you have another way to access the internet on your computer, use that, to into your email, navigate to the link to the website, and go for it! Hope this will help, it worked for me.

Funny p.s.- When I saw the name of the web site, I wondered if it had some connection to the "Sean the Sheep" shows!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I had similar problems going through Google Chrome. When I used Internet Explorer, no problems.....even though Chrome was still active. (any experts out there care to hazard an explanation?) Also, my mistake mentioned in an earlier post was because I didn't scroll down through the article to click on the highlighted links. I had tried to click on the large "download" in red at the top, got mixed up with ask.com., and had a real mess to deal with.
> 
> So, if you have another way to access the internet on your computer, use that, to into your email, navigate to the link to the website, and go for it! Hope this will help, it worked for me.
> 
> Funny p.s.- When I saw the name of the web site, I wondered if it had some connection to the "Sean the Sheep" shows!


I tried again today and it worked. Lovely patterns.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Was able to access this site today. Many nice patterns here. Have bookmarked. Thank you.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for that link. Love it.


----------

